# Cyber Monday photography deals



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FYI - Wired has a list of Cyber Monday deals... scroll down to see a bunch of camera lenses with hundreds off retail price...

*WIRED's Top 50 Cyber Monday Deals*

Enjoy!
M


----------

